# Zoning and dehumidifier



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

Installed a Honeywell true zone system to control the temperature for 2 parts of a customers house.
Customer has a dehumidifier with its own blower. Unit is connected to the main supply duct so it can dehumidify the entire house. 
Customer only wants to dehumidify one zone only. 
Problem is that the zone dampers default to the open position so if the one zone wants to dehumidify while both zones are not calling for heating or cooling, the dehumidifier will be blowing throughout the entire house. 
How can I make the one zone dampers close when the stat is satisfied and open up the other damper when dehumidification is needed for that one zone? 
Wish I could simplify what I'm trying to say. 
Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_ACExpert (Sep 27, 2017)

*Smart Thermostats*

At Tex-Perts Cooling & Heating, we also always suggest to our customers that they should consider installing a smart thermostat to cut back on utility costs. Smart thermostats have the ability to lower or raise the temperature of your weather, depending on whether you are home or away. This particularly helps homeowners when they go on vacation or extended stays. We have more information about smart thermostats on our website: http://www.texpertsac.com


----------

